# few of my snakes



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 27, 2009)

hey all

took a few pics of some of my snakes today when cleaning then and a few yesterday and the day before.

just thought i'd share them with you's

Normal Spotted Python ( i got from Dickyknee )







Male Blonde Spotted Python ( Bred by Shane Scarff )






Male Coastal Carpet Python






Male Murray Darling Carpet Python






Female Murray Darling Carpet Python






cheers matt


----------



## rubysnake (Jul 27, 2009)

i love your Male Murray Darling Carpet Python! all beautiful. sweet collection! thanks for sharing


----------



## XKiller (Jul 27, 2009)

nice coastal


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice snakes griz i like the murray darling hows his/her temprament?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 27, 2009)

male murray is great not flighty any more, female is still flighty to get out, but neither have bit and female has only ever attempted to when she missed her rat, thanks for the kind replys al


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice DA GRIZ,im considering getting a Murray Darling myself...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah, they are great snakes, wish i had of listened to my mum and got them right from the start


----------



## bkevo (Jul 28, 2009)

yeh that male murray is very nice


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2009)

a couple more.

male childrens






female windorah stimsons


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 8, 2009)

that first spotted python pic, theres a sauce bottle in the background, what where you gonna do with him?
by the way nice snakes


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2009)

lol. well i was abit hungry untill i remember it was an antaresia so i put it back and had a snack with a carpet instead  thanks gecko


----------



## Brettix (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Griz,getting a nice collection now mate.
Love that childreni and that stimmie is hot that will be a cracker.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks brettix, yeah i can't wait to see it when its bigger, its from the same clutch as NO-TWO's


----------



## Brettix (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice mate,ever sell it let me know :lol:


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2009)

haha, you are first on the list but i don't think its going anywhere


----------

